# Sydney



## Reen (Jul 26, 2013)

Started another album.
Getting addicted to this.


----------



## Reen (Jul 26, 2013)

Is there a limit on how many albums we can make?

Is there a limit on the number of photos we can put in an album?


----------



## Matrix (Jul 26, 2013)

An album can hold up to 60 photos. You can create as many albums as you like.


----------



## Reen (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank-you Matrix.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice photo Reen, always wanted to visit Australia. :coolthumb:


----------

